# [USCC] Rooting Process/Installing Custom ROMS?



## ChromWolf (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm almost positive this is the wrong forum, but there is no "US Cellular General Forum" to post this in, and the only other option seems to be the general Galaxy S III forum, which is all carriers.

How are you guys going about rooting your phones? The main tutorial I found to "slipstream" root into an Odin image seems like it doesn't include a USCC image. How did you guys accomplish it?

Related, how are you guys getting custom recoveries installed, and which are you using (CWM, TWRP, etc.)?

Lastly, do the Flash Counter reset, EFS partition backup, and lost IMEI need to be run, and do they work on the USCC GS3?

Mods, would it be better to have individual "General Forums" for each device to allow USCC-only questions to be better sorted?

--ChromWolf


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

How to root (doesn't work on Jelly Bean however): http://teamuscellular.com/Forum/topic/2164-how-to-root-without-tripping-the-flash-counter/

Installing custom recovery: http://teamuscellular.com/Forum/topic/2183-how-to-install-cwm-or-twrp8-without-tripping-the-flash-counter/
Download TWRP custom recovery (latest): http://teamw.in/project/twrp2/121

Backup IMEI: http://teamuscellular.com/Forum/topic/2372-howto-backup-imei-uscc/

I've never backed up EFS, I thought that was a GSM only thing (like AT&T).

Check out teamuscellular.com, there's more support there for our USC SGS3. It's more active for our carrier.


----------



## ChromWolf (Aug 13, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> How to root (doesn't work on Jelly Bean however): http://teamuscellula...-flash-counter/


I'm on JB, what are my other options? ...Can I use this page?
http://teamuscellular.com/Forum/topic/1973-how-to-root-the-samsung-galaxy-s3/


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Development section is for ROM, kernel, and MOD release threads by developers only. I have edited the title of the thread to start with [USCC] signifying this thread is for the US Cellular variant and moved it to general.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

ChromWolf said:


> I'm on JB, what are my other options? ...Can I use this page?
> http://teamuscellular.com/Forum/topic/1973-how-to-root-the-samsung-galaxy-s3/


You could try it, I'm not sure if that'll work or not.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Maybe this, a few posts down.

http://teamuscellular.com/Forum/topic/3216-how-to-flash-official-jelly-bean-update/

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MonthlyMixCD (Aug 25, 2011)

OK, so apparently all of the teamuscellular.com links are broken right now... so is there ANY way to root my stock (LK5) SIII without tripping the flash counter?


----------

